# Just when all was well...Lost OIL Pressure :(



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Well after a weekend of happy plowing and putting the first 110 miles on the Jeep in 3 years after its partial restore project, I went to spray all the salt off of the engine, frame and everything and noticed that I had 0 OIL Pressure on my mechanical guage  recently when I got it back on the road a couple weeks ago it has always been sitting around 40, then I noticed when plowing its been at 20 most of the time, which is fine. Yesterday I went out and hit some driveways and it was 10. today I am at 0 witha full pan of oil ( I will check the guage at the block first, then maybe oil filter. I have had one clog before.

Anyone other suggestions from you Jeep guys before I have to take the whole pan off to get to the sending unit ((

??????


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Be sure it is not a gauge problem before tearing down the pan.

Also, you might get a lot of information on the Jeep forum page. You will have to be specific as to what Jeep it is and what year/ what engine you have.
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

sjwrangler;982796 said:


> Be sure it is not a gauge problem before tearing down the pan.
> 
> Also, you might get a lot of information on the Jeep forum page. You will have to be specific as to what Jeep it is and what year/ what engine you have.
> http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/


Thanks Man

I have been back out there for the past hour. I checked teh clear tube on the guage and blew it out, cranked it up and got about 5-10 psi  Then drained the oil and replaced the filter and BINGO..

I am back to 50-60 PSI wesport

This is the second time I have had a new or newer(110 miles) filter suck something up or clog and totally kill pressure to the engine..I consider it an easy fix, and no PAN dropping today 

I am Happy now and waiting for more snow to come, just gottta throw my radio in now..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wat kind oil filter?

If it was Fram there is problem.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Did you open the filter to see what was in it?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I did not open it up and YES..It was a brand new Fram Suregrip...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

There problem

STOP use Fram it garbage:realmad:. You lucky it didn't run your engine.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

What engine do you have in your 86, if you don't mind me askin? I have an '80 with a 258 and it never had good oil pressure. It had an electric sending unit that I replace, no improvement, pulled down the pan and put in a high performance oil pump, no improvement, pulled off a main bearing cap and checked the tolerance, it was right in the middle of the range. Long story short, I put it back together and figure, if it sounds good (no knocking) it is good.


----------

